# Anyone know how to get paint off tires??????



## bigmikey (Oct 18, 2003)

I am pretty pissed right now, my sister brought her brats over for us to watch, and I go out to my truck, and see paint(house paint), all over my tires, and some spots on the cement, does anyone know of anything that will get rid of the paint, I know, of paint thinner, but I dont know if that will eat threw rubber, any suggestions, would be very very appreciated, thanks... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Bill.H (Oct 18, 2003)

Try a power (pressure) washer. Just be careful if it's a strong one, the more powerful units will cut rubber. The homeowner grades usually aren't strong enough to hurt tires.
Hopefully it's latex paint, that comes off easier.

It will take care of the cement too. Only downside to that is when you see how clean that part is, you'll end up doing all of it. BTDT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

An alternative is careful scrubbing with a Brillo or SOS pad.


----------



## bigmikey (Oct 18, 2003)

sounds good, I will try it..


----------



## LitFuse (Oct 18, 2003)

The first thing I would try is soap and water (hot if possible) with a stiff bristled brush. If it is latex paint, this will likely be all you need to use to get it off... the sooner the better though.


Peter


----------



## MenaceSQL (Oct 18, 2003)

OT- Here in Georgia, we have that "Georgia red clay." Once that clay contacts your tires, pretty much all you can do is wait a couple of weeks until the red color from the clay fades out. Sucks!!! But when I'm mudding in my truck, well that's a different story. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks for the tip Bill. Might need it later on since every once in a while, it always seems that someone loses a bucket of paint on the roads here.


----------



## bigmikey (Oct 18, 2003)

I looked for some sos pads, or brillo, but we dont have any, I do have a heavy duty brush, soap and hot water, I will try that, thanks, again..


----------



## Bill.H (Oct 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*bigmikey said:*
I looked for some sos pads, or brillo, but we dont have any, I do have a heavy duty brush, soap and hot water, I will try that, thanks, again.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

When all else fails, that will remove anything from anything - the tricky part is not having your arm fall off first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 


Menace, FWIW: My PW is a Karcher that maxes out at 1300 PSI, I can't hurt the Goodrich All Terrain T/A tires on my truck with it at all. It _will_ strip the paint and primer from siding and etch pine (oops!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Can cut cedar very deep. Be careful of rubber valve stems - hasn't happened to me but I've heard of them being cut with a PW.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Oct 19, 2003)

You can try #0000 steel wool which is very slightly abrasive. I would also try it using an orange or lemon oil solvent. You can buy it in most any store.

If that doesn't work I might move up to something like a tree or sap remover with a stiff brush.

Best of luck with your sister and the little devils...


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Oct 19, 2003)

If it has set you may have a problem. You may have to ((have your brother-in-law)) reverse the tires on the wheels.

Back in the Nixon years a kid that worked for me was driving his VW back and forth thorogh a puddle of paint and across a canvas (please don't ask) to make a wall hanging. The paint was still in the treads and on the edge of the tire a year later.

Good luck...


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 20, 2003)

Burnout!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------

